
An Online Education Breakthrough? A CompSci Master’s Degree for a Mere $7,000 - dankohn1
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/29/upshot/an-online-education-breakthrough-a-masters-degree-for-a-mere-7000.html
======
wyldfire
Has anyone here at HN taken the GA tech online Master's program? What's the
ratio of applicants to accepted students?

Their website says "Entrance to both graduate programs is very competitive and
meeting the minimum requirements outlined below does not guarantee
acceptance."

